# Little Montes Creek



## sharpshooter25 (Oct 2, 2007)

So I got up this morning wanting to go after more of those huge bass that are in this little pond. And as I was getting my fishing gear ready to go, my 5 year old daughter came upstairs, still in her jammies, and asked if she could go fishing with her dad. I told her to hurry and get dressed. We arrived at Little Montes Creek and I figured I could just put some power bait on a hook and a bobber and let her try and catch some of the trout that are in the pond while I went after the big bass. I kept trying to coax these big bass out of this wooded area where I could see them hanging out but they wouldn't bite anything. And usually my Senko worm does great on this place but I wasn't even getting bites.

Well my daughter kept calling to me telling me that her bobber was coming closer to her because the current was bringing it back to the shore. So I figured I wasn't catching anything so I decided to help my daughter try to catch some trout. They were not at all interested in the bait so I reeled in her line, opened up my tackle box, and I asked her what lure we should use. She picked out my yellow with red dots panther martin but not because she thought it would catch fish, but because it matched her yellow pole. So, I put it on her line, and cast it out and then had her reel in the lure and Wham, we had a fish on. She reeled that fish in, and she proceeded to catch 12 more. We kept five of them and cooked them up for lunch today. One of my best days ever. I guess sometimes being a dad means putting down your pole so that they can catch the fish. Which was just fine with me because I wasn't catching any bass anyway. Memories forver. Here are some of the pictures I took from today.









Reelin that fish in. She said it was a big one. 








Fish landed. Notice the "matching lure."








Lunch!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Ha ha....that's a funny story !! :lol: 

If you and I ever do go fishing, I think you'd better leave you're daughter home.....wouldn't look good if she puts the 'skunk' to both of us !!

Good story Sharp....thanks for sharing...


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

Good Job. 

Did you try a little black or brown marabou jig? 1/64 ounce?

Wish they'd never have planted flippin rainbows in that great bass pond.


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

sharpshooter25 said:


> One of my best days ever. I guess sometimes being a dad means putting down your pole so that they can catch the fish.


I have seen so many people that didn't understand this concept. I've seen them yelling at their kids, "DO YOU WANT TO GO HOME?" And completely ignore them pitching fits (both the parents and the children.) And believe me, there are times when the frustration kicks in that I am not perfect either. But, *everytime* I ask my fishing partner to go fishing, and design the trip around her, we both have a great time. Great job DAD, happy 4th to you.


----------



## sharpshooter25 (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for that response Repeter. I sometimes have been that dad I have to admit where I get frustrated, but usually it is because it is cold to them and they want to go home and I am wanting to fish. But it makes it so worth it when you make it about them. 

And Tuffluck to answer your question, no I did not use that, I don't have one. But I used everything that has been catching them on that pond and nothing. I used my tubes, senko's, buzzbaits, crankbaits, spinnerbaits, worms, flippin jigs, and my new addition to my tackle box the Nuclear Nelly which is an amazing bass bait and my new favorite bait for bass, and still, nothing. But I do need braided line. On Tuesday I was out there and I hooked into what was probably between a 7-8lb bass right on the shore line. As soon as I hooked him, he took my drag out which I was shocked at, and he dove right into this thick weed bed and under a submerged tree. I could not pull that toad out for anything and eventually he shook loose my hook. I think I have finally figured out that place where the big bass hang out, especially today. Even though I never caught one, I was dead on the money where they would be. 

And yes I agree, I wish they wouldn't have planted trout in there because it gets annoying if you catch a trout when you are fishing for bass, but today I was glad so that my daughter had a good time. So we did our part and took 5 home out of that pond. So, when we going again?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

One rule I've committed myself to is that when I take my kids fishing, it is only about them fishing. I just plan on that going in. When I want to really fish for me, I go alone, or with an adult fishing buddy. But when its with the kids, its all about the kids. I've found I've been much more patient since then.


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

You should have tried hot dogs.


----------



## sharpshooter25 (Oct 2, 2007)

I think I am going to start using my daughters strategy on picking the lure. Pick the one that matches my pole. I laughed so hard when she said that, but I wasn't laughing when she outfished her Dad today.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

My daughter is the same way she now is able to pick her own lure and cast her own pole and reel in the fish. She picked out this horrible looking RMT serpent spoon that looks like an Easter egg and she catches fish on it, I swear it is the barbie pole. If you hear about a new state record brook trout being caught this weekend it will be my daughter catching it on the barbie pole from the boulders.


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

She's a keeper! Sounds like a great time, I need to take my little girl fishing, looks like fun!


----------

